

LifeLog aggregates personal & social memories. Exclusive launch for Kickstarters - lifelog
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lifelog/lifelog-remember-life

======
nickler
Nice, we started out building this almost exactly with a horizontal 'timeline'
ui, but dropped it half complete when fb launched theirs.

There's quite a few big challenges to overcome, beyond the coding, resonant
data presentment being the big one. If you guys can nail it, it can be a
serious contender.

I'll be following for sure, best of luck.

~~~
lifelog
Thanks so much! Definitely a huge problem and we're working hard to nail it.

Really appreciate your support. We'll be updating soon with some new stuff.

